# If'n you were thinking ofon a Cooper rifle.......don't



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

More executives sold on Obama

Excerpt from the Article. 
*
WASHINGTON  Dan Cooper, a proud member of the National Rifle Association, has backed Republicans for most of his life. He's the chief executive of Cooper Arms, a small Montana company that makes hunting rifles.
Cooper said he voted for George W. Bush in 2000, having voted in past elections for every Republican presidential nominee back to Richard Nixon. In October 1992, he presented a specially made rifle to the first President. Bush during a Billings campaign event. 
This year, Cooper has given $3,300 to the campaign of Democrat Barack Obama. That's on top of the $1,000 check he wrote to Obama's U.S. Senate campaign in 2004, after he was dazzled by Obama's speech at that year's Democratic National Convention.



Cooper is a player in one of the little-told dramas of the 2008 presidential campaign: how Obama has been able to out-raise Republican John McCain among swaths of the business community, outperforming previous Democratic presidential nominees in drawing business support.

 
Cooper changed sides, he said, "probably because of the war. And also because the Republican Party has moved so far right in recent years."
He also likes Obama's message about "the retooling of America, which involves the building of middle-class jobs and helping American small business be competitive with those overseas.*

He has been buffaloed, and I predict Cooper Rifles will go under unless a new owner steps in, and soon. Les


----------



## hungry hunter (Jan 11, 2005)

Violator22 said:


> More executives sold on Obama
> He has been buffaloed, and I predict Cooper Rifles will go under unless a new owner steps in, and soon. Les


For sure they will go under,along with all the rest.why would there be a need for rifle manufacturers when guns will be banned under a obama presidency. he is putting himself right out of business.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Don't post this in the political forum....many of those Obama supporters will buy one of their rifles. Course, they won't know how to use it or what to do with it, but they will buy one regardless. :evil:


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

Swamp Monster said:


> Don't post this in the political forum....many of those Obama supporters will buy one of their rifles. Course, they won't know how to use it or what to do with it, but they will buy one regardless. :evil:


Cooper rifles are excellent firearms. If I get a second stimulus check, I might be picking one of them up. Not that I'm spiteful or anything....


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

I've always wanted one of those in 6x45. 

His political views don't bother me in the least. A lot of people are completely disgusted by what has happened over the last 8 years under Bush/Cheney. Some of them can remember how Clinton succeeded in holding the line on increases in government spending.

If people are crossing over it is entirely the fault of the Republican Party for driving them off.

-na


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

WMUAngler said:


> Cooper rifles are excellent firearms. If I get a second stimulus check, I might be picking one of them up. Not that I'm spiteful or anything....


And when you get your supposed income tax decrease, you're welcome!! I'd rather see you spend it on a Cooper rifle, than booze and new voter registrations! :evil:


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I won't buy Smith and Wesson for the Same reason, and it is real hard for me to buy Rugers after the 1st AWB. Will not support a company that supports an anti-gun candidate. All ya gotta do is look at his voting record in Illinois to know how he feels about firearms. He is NO GUN-OWNERS friend. Les


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Violator22 said:


> I won't buy Smith and Wesson for the Same reason, and it is real hard for me to buy Rugers after the 1st AWB. Will not support a company that supports an anti-gun candidate. All ya gotta do is look at his voting record in Illinois to know how he feels about firearms. He is NO GUN-OWNERS friend. Les


Why Smith and Wesson??? New ownership since they signed that BS a number of years back. Don't tell me they are supporting Obama as well? May have to rethink my M&P AR15..... Coopers no big deal...nice guns but nothing I planned to buy anyway.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I still hold the grudge over S&W kowtowing to Clinton pressure, and I won't buy a ruger made after 1992 either. Because they stabbed gunowners in the back. Les


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Violator22 said:


> I still hold the grudge over S&W kowtowing to Clinton pressure, and I won't buy a ruger made after 1992 either. Because they stabbed gunowners in the back. Les



The Smith & Wesson of today is a different company, different ownership and the agreement the previous ownership signed is not or was not honored. Not sure about Ruger. I felt the same way about S&W originaly, but not now.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

Swamp Monster said:


> And when you get your supposed income tax decrease, you're welcome!! I'd rather see you spend it on a Cooper rifle, than booze and new voter registrations! :evil:


I forgot all about the tax decrease, maybe I'll get the Cooper 52 30-06 and the Cooper 22 22-250. Beautiful and very accurate guns, made right here in the United States of America. His support for Barack is just a bonus.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

WMUAngler said:


> I forgot all about the tax decrease, maybe I'll get the Cooper 52 30-06 and the Cooper 22 22-250. Beautiful and very accurate guns, made right here in the United States of America. His support for Barack is just a bonus.



Nice Rifles!! Let me know if you need someone to show you how to load them and shoot hem. I figure I'll already be doing coerced financial charity work, so I figure I can add my time to the list!


----------



## wadevb1 (Mar 25, 2008)

I had high hopes on buying their custom classic in 280AI. I spend considerable time on the phone with their customer service department talking twist, leade and ect. I no longer have any desire to make this purchase. I tend to vote along 2nd amendment rights which eliminates Obama. With such a polarized election year, some decisions are better left unsaid.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

Swamp Monster said:


> Nice Rifles!! Let me know if you need someone to show you how to load them and shoot hem. I figure I'll already be doing coerced financial charity work, so I figure I can add my time to the list!


The loading and shooting part I can handle, but I could use a dedicated target holder. If you could just pace off about 300 yards and set an apple on your head, that would be incredibly helpful. Thanks a bunch buddy!


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

WMU you are welcome for your check. I did not get one. I must be rich.
I feel I should get one before you get 2. Now get to work so you do not need a 2nd check.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

jimmy johans said:


> WMU you are welcome for your check. I did not get one. I must be rich.
> I feel I should get one before you get 2. Now get to work so you do not need a 2nd check.


Remember now, you have to file a tax return to get a stimulus check. 

Last I checked, Cooper rifles aren't a need, but as long as someone's sending me a check, I might as well put it to good use by buying a quality American-made product in America.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

A return? heck i file quarterly. 
get to work and support me.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

jimmy johans said:


> A return? heck i file quarterly.
> get to work and support me.


Congratulations, you must be doing pretty well. May I recommend a custom-made Cooper Firearm? www.cooperfirearms.com


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

nice kayak fishing pics.


----------



## WMUAngler (Oct 18, 2007)

jimmy johans said:


> nice kayak fishing pics.


Yes, no cooper for you. I'd prefer my stalkers didn't have high-powered rifles.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

yoopertoo said:


> When obama, pelosi and reid pack the federal courts with loons the 2nd amendment will be under assault for many years to come. It will be both blatant and subtle, but it will be swift.


it's unfortunate that you don't see mccain for what he is. i fear him as much as pelosi and reid.


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

Sib said:


> ...I'm choosing to support a Presidential candidate that better fits my values.


Voting for Bob Barr is supporting Obama. Plain and simple. Voting for Bob Barr will help place Obama and the anti 2nd amendment crowd deeper in control then ever before. We will loose more rights, and loosing 2nd amendment rights is like a snare. It tightens, little bit by little bit, but never loosens. 



Sib said:


> ...I wouldn't tell someone else how to vote.


So what. You want a civil service award or something. I don't either. Anyone with a modicum of sense knows telling free thinking people what to do does not achieve a better society. Trying to tell people how to vote will give you a society such as envisioned by ACORN - government dependent serfs. Bought and paid for.


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

rzdrmh said:


> it's unfortunate that you don't see mccain for what he is, i fear him as much as pelosi and reid.


I see you don't dispute that the three stooges will pack the courts. The jurists they appoint, along with their justice department will view the 2nd amendment as an inconvenience. Something that needs to be subtly worked around.


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

A person may feel better about voting for Bob Barr. They may claim a principled high ground, and they may even be right based on principle. The country is in the ****ter. We are all pissed. We know that, but for heavens sake don't deceive yourself into thinking that voting for Barr will accomplish anything other then forfeiting more of your rights as a gun owner. Remember gun rights once lost are *extremely* difficult to get back. We will be feeling the effects of this election for long after the country has forgotten all the empty promises made.

One last note, in this election I have noticed in places about the net there are many claiming support for Barr who embrace Obama's positions. Don't fall for the "me-too" gimmick. There are many libertarians who understand how bad Obama will be for the 2nd amendment.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Rifle maker bounces boss who announced Obama support

WASHINGTON  Montana gunsmith Dan Cooper has been ousted as chief executive of the rifle company that bears his name after pressure from gun owners who are angry that he is supporting Democrat Barack Obama.

The company posted a statement Wednesday night on its website that said:
"The employees, shareholders and board of directors of Cooper Firearms of Montana do not share the personal political views of Dan Cooper. Although we all believe everyone has a right to vote and donate as they see fit, it has become apparent that the fallout may affect more than just Mr. Cooper. It may also affect the employees and the shareholders of Cooper Firearms. The board of directors has asked Mr. Cooper to resign as President."

http://www.usatoday.com/news/politics/election2008/2008-10-30-gun-ceo-ousted_N.htm


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

yoopertoo said:


> Smart move. Make sure you let them know why you made your choice.


 I now plan on purchasing two before the upcoming season, and I will defiently let them know why I bought them. I RESPECT A MAN THAT STANDS BEHIND HIS BELIEFS


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

> Rifle maker bounces boss who announced Obama support


If you want to read a good discussion about this from some people who have a very good view on this go here.


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

GIDEON said:


> I now plan on purchasing two before the upcoming season, and I will defiently let them know why I bought them. I RESPECT A MAN THAT STANDS BEHIND HIS BELIEFS


So what. Buy three. They make great gifts. :lol: 

Like I said above, the sympathy purchases will be a drop in the bucket compared to the impact it will have with his *real* customers.


----------



## jimmy johans (Feb 19, 2007)

might as well plan on 4 as prices will drop due to demand drop
hell buy the company?


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

yoopertoo said:


> I see you don't dispute that the three stooges will pack the courts. The jurists they appoint, along with their justice department will view the 2nd amendment as an inconvenience. Something that needs to be subtly worked around.


i am sick and tired of the reloading forum on this website being hijacked by political conversations. we all know where you stand. please take it to the sound off forum.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

yoopertoo said:


> If you want to read a good discussion about this from some people who have a very good view on this go here.


yoopertoo, stay outta my Playground.  We have enough Michigan folks over there.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

yoopertoo said:


> A person may feel better about voting for Bob Barr. They may claim a principled high ground, and they may even be right based on principle. The country is in the ****ter. We are all pissed. We know that, but for heavens sake don't deceive yourself into thinking that voting for Barr will accomplish anything other then forfeiting more of your rights as a gun owner. Remember gun rights once lost are *extremely* difficult to get back. We will be feeling the effects of this election for long after the country has forgotten all the empty promises made.
> 
> One last note, in this election I have noticed in places about the net there are many claiming support for Barr who embrace Obama's positions. Don't fall for the "me-too" gimmick. There are many libertarians who understand how bad Obama will be for the 2nd amendment.


I think once one understands the electoral college, understands the margins involved in this state...then it's rather easy to see through a steaming load, like above.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Sib, I normally vote Constitution Party, but the chance of Obama getting in office and appointing *ANY* Supreme Court Justices scares the living bejesus out of me. I voted for Palin this time. Les


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

i think we're rolling on gun rights, and have been for years. and as the movement picks up, it will begin to carry itself. consider dave kopel's opinion on the subject, published after the heller case.. he mentions the fact that the lower courts over-read the miller case, and essentially nullified the 2A over the course of several decades. 

gun control has largely been liberalized over the past 20 years, not tightened. the heller case only serves to continue a trend in the lower courts that has already been building steam. we can't consider the heller decision in a vacuum, as a point in time - it's impacting lower court decision's right now. the collective effect of that will have far reaching implications - good signs for the 2A. i see no reason to fear a particular administration - the 2A has been strengthened in the past 20 years, even in the face of brutal assault. in today's political landscape - if you vote solely on a political parties' interpretation of gun control - you'll only ever vote for one party. and if you only ever vote for one party, then you've inevitably voted for a lesser candidate at some point in time.

(Dave Kopel is Research Director at the Independence Institute, in Golden, Colorado. He was one of three lawyers at the counsel table who assisted Alan Gura at the oral argument on March 18. His brief for the International Law Enforcement Educators and Trainers Association was cited four times in the Court's opinions.)

"So too with the Second Amendment. From the Early Republic until the present, the Court has issued many opinions which recognize the Second Amendment as an individual right. Yet most of these opinions were in dicta. *After the 1939 case of United States v. Miller, the Court stood idle while lower federal courts did the dirty work of nullifying the Second Amendment, by over-reading Miller to claim that only National Guardsmen are protected by the Amendment.*

Today, that ugly chapter in the Courts history is finished. Heller is the first step on what will be long journey. Today, the Court struck down the most freakish and extreme gun control law in the nation; only in D.C. was home self-defense with rifles and shotguns outlawed. *Heller can be the beginning of a virtuous circle in which the political branches will strengthen Second Amendment rights (as in the 40 states which now allow all law-abiding, competent adults to obtain concealed handgun carry permits), and the courts will be increasingly willing to declare unconstitutional the ever-rarer laws which seriously infringe the right to keep and bear arms.*

As the political center of gravity moves step by step in a pro-rights direction, gun control laws which today might seem (to most judges) to be constitutional will be viewed with increasing skepticism. *The progress that the pro-Second Amendment movement has made in the last 15 years has been outstanding.* As long as gun owners and other pro-Second Amendment citizens stay politically active, the next 15, 30, and 45 years can produce much more progress, and the role of the judiciary in protecting Second Amendment rights will continue to grow."


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

My biggest problem is that Obama has stated on the public record, he doesn't want Concealed carry laws, and I am willing to bet money that he will abolish them with an executive order in his first year. Les


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

Violator22 said:


> My biggest problem is that Obama has stated on the public record, he doesn't want Concealed carry laws, and I am willing to bet money that he will abolish them with an executive order in his first year. Les


he can't legally do that.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Your right, he can't but who in Congress will pitch the fit to get it sent to the Supreme Court, that's what I am getting at. There are a few things he legally couldn't do, but would get away with if he has a majority congress. That is what scares me. Les


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Here's some other things he's said that scare me:

&#8220;Do you support state legislation to &#8230; ban the manufacture, sale and possession of handguns? Yes.&#8221; (Independent Voters of Illinois/Independent Precinct Organization general candidate questionnaire), Sept. 9, 1996

&#8220;I&#8217;m consistently on record and will continue to be on record as opposing concealed carry.&#8221; (Chicago Tribune, April 27, 2004) 

Obama voted to ban almost all rifle ammunition commonly used for hunting and sports shooting. (United States Senate, vote no. 217, S. 397, July 29, 2005)

Obama voted to uphold local gun bans and the criminal prosecution of people who use firearms in self-defense. (Illinois Senate, SB 2165, vote 20, March 25, 2004)

In his only two votes on confirming Supreme Court nominees, Obama voted against two of the five justices (Chief Justice Roberts and Justice Samuel Alito) who later affirmed an individual right to keep and bear arms in the case of District of Columbia v. Heller. 

He has went on record saying he doesn't like guns and has said he wanted to get rid of all concealed carry licences nationwide...a 500% increase tax on gun and ammo purchases. He has also supported or supports a total ban on handguns, a ban on the sale or transfer of all semi-suto firearms, a ban on right-to-carry permits, a ban on firearms kept in the home and increase state restrictions on the purchase and possession of firearms. He also voted no on prohibiting lawsuits against gun manufacturers and endorsed the Illinois handgun ban.

Now THAT'S scary to me.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

M1Garand said:


> Here's some other things he's said that scare me:
> 
> Do you support state legislation to  ban the manufacture, sale and possession of handguns? Yes. (Independent Voters of Illinois/Independent Precinct Organization general candidate questionnaire), Sept. 9, 1996
> 
> ...


And to think, the majority of his party members agree with him......that all adds up to bit time scary!!


----------



## yoopertoo (Nov 23, 2005)

If pro 2nd amendment voters split and some vote for McCain and some for Barr based on the assumption that Obama has the state wrapped up then this sends a clear message of 2nd amendment disunity to the liberal arm of the democratic party. They love disunity. If they know we are willing to split our vote consistently then they know they can do more damage to the 2nd amendment with impunity. If we can make a strong showing in McCain, even if we loose the state, it sends a clear signal that their win was not a strong one. They will be more cautious in what they do. 

*Every vote counts and has meaning even if the state goes to Obama. Don't let anyone try and tell you otherwise.*


----------

